# I think that TiVo, or someone else, should introduce "skin" covers for the Bolt.



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I think that TiVo, or someone else, should introduce "skin" covers for the Bolt series. If I were to get the Bolt, I would want to cover it in black right away, if there was a sticker or plastic shell that could be placed on it. They could get adventurous and introduce unique color combinations and maybe they could even sell a Product Red cover.


----------



## elbronconegro (Feb 24, 2003)

I was just thinking that, today, and a google search led me to your post...

I think a wood grain skin would look cool, too- would compliment the "bend".


----------



## mrbooze (Oct 8, 2008)

I would think the Bolt would be ripe for skinit.com and/or decalgirl.com. Maybe if enough of us send requests they'll make some...


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

haha, i suggested Plasti-dipping the Bolt a while back and got razzed


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

But even with a skin, how do you flatten it out. I wish I could just step on my Bolts to flatten them out. I have always hated the shape and color of the Bolts.


----------



## mrwest (Sep 21, 2012)

From Mandy at Decal Girl Support:
"I am so sorry we do not support that device as yet...What I can do is have the TiVo Bolt added to our list of devices to discuss with our development team...If the device is being marketed well or we get a great response from consumers there may be a great chance we will do it...We release about 4-5 or more devices per month so we are always looking for new devices to bring in."

"We use Facebook to announce all our new device designs...Or if you would like you can also sign up for your newsletters at the bottom of our home page!"


----------

